# Possibly ivy?.?.



## Skankhunt42 (Jul 16, 2021)

Hey guys glad to be here. Wondering if anyone can help identifying some weeds. Not a lawn nazi, but want to try keep weeds somewhat under control.

Here's the first picture I have of several to come ov weeds I'm trying to deal with. Looks like some type of ivy but not sure.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@Skankhunt42 Looks like Virginia buttonweed and possibly dollarweed. Love the username by the way. Watch out for the Danish. Lol


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'd say: Vinca minor, oxalis, something i dont know, and a lone violet


----------



## Skankhunt42 (Jul 16, 2021)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> @Skankhunt42 Looks like Virginia buttonweed and possibly dollarweed. Love the username by the way. Watch out for the Danish. Lol


Thanks. I've been in hiding for a while but I'm back! I won't use my skills here though, I promise.

I just learned that I can't use and kind of weed killer on it because I'm planning on overseeding here in a month or so. What do you think about taking a torch to it ( as well as other weeds in the yard )


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm the wrong one to ask. I'm only into my first year of really taking care of my grass. I'm in Georgia' with Bermuda sod. We dont typically overseed. I'm assuming you have some sort of cool season grass. You would be better posting on those threads.


----------



## Skankhunt42 (Jul 16, 2021)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> I'm the wrong one to ask. I'm only into my first year of really taking care of my grass. I'm in Georgia' with Bermuda sod. We dont typically overseed. I'm assuming you have some sort of cool season grass. You would be better posting on those threads.


I'm assuming it's cool season but I have no idea. I'm brand new as well to going beyond just mowing and weedeating. I'll probably start a new thread trying to identify the type of grass I have. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@Skankhunt42 Sorry I couldnt help more Ambassador Von Miller. Lol.


----------



## Skankhunt42 (Jul 16, 2021)

Appreciate it anyway!

Sad about Freja though. I feel bad about that one.


----------

